

Ask HN: Which mailing list program or service? - gaiusparx

Any recommendation for a mailing list management software or hosted service? Thanks
======
RDDavies
I manage my own stuff, works better than any hosted solution I've ever dealt
with, and ensures maximum compatibility with various email clients.

~~~
mgkimsal
"ensures maximum compatibility with various email clients"

Are you sure? Are you testing deliverability and open rates? Are you following
the various idiosyncrasies which major mail hosts display (yahoo rate
limiting, etc)? Do you follow strong anti-spam measures, and check your system
for security holes often?

Not saying you _don't_ but there's more to a hosted mailing solution than just
the mailing. I'm not sure most people are able to put in as much time in to
providing tried/true templates which work across a variety of clients unless
they're working for one of the larger mailing list companies.

That said, I still do most of my own mailings, but I knowingly make the
tradeoff.

@gaiusparx - mailchimp, madmimi, icontact and bronto are some of the bigger
ones friends of mine use, and they all have generally good things to say about
each one. I know some of the folks at icontact and bronto and can attest that
they're both security-minded, customer-focused and basically 'on the ball'
folks overall.

~~~
RDDavies
Yes. I do. It isn't QUITE as much effort as you'd think....especially once
you've nailed a "system" down.

~~~
mgkimsal
To do it 'right' is more effort than most people can expend. Being someone who
also is a 'DIY' approach, I don't disbelieve you, but I often realize just how
much I have to know to do things right, and how much value some of the other
services provide for the less technically-inclined.

~~~
RDDavies
Sure, if it's a one-person shop, I agree (to some extent). Really, the big
issue is developing a reusable content template, testing that single template
extensively, then you can put a much lower amount of effort as time goes by.

